

New physics equation to explain "impossible" soccer kick - henryalee
http://io9.com/5628135/physics-forced-to-come-up-with-whole-new-equation-to-explain-impossible-soccer-kick

======
henryalee
here's the details on the equation for those especially interested in the
physics:
[http://iopscience.iop.org/1367-2630/12/9/093004/fulltext#nj3...](http://iopscience.iop.org/1367-2630/12/9/093004/fulltext#nj349541s4)

